# Squeaky steering wheel



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

The steering wheel in my 98 m3 squeaks when I turn it. Is there any way to deal with this? It is annoying.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Take it off and lube it.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> The steering wheel in my 98 m3 squeaks when I turn it. Is there any way to deal with this? It is annoying.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, I think the lubing process is more complicated than it might seem. IIRC, there were some threads on this on bimmerforums. There was one person who succeeded in lubing it, but the part that was squeaking was actually deep in the steering column. Try doing a search over there.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> The steering wheel in my 98 m3 squeaks when I turn it. Is there any way to deal with this? It is annoying.
> 
> Thanks


turn up the stereo... :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

I recall mine squeaking with the old 4-spoke wheel on and it doesn't squeak now. I think some squeaking may be high in the column at the wheel. Granted lubing lower in the column would be difficult if not impossible for a DIYer.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

tommyd said:


> turn up the stereo... :rofl:


Funny you mention that. The radio is broken. I don't get any reception. I can listen to CDs, but I am SOOOOO sick of all of my cds now. I just drive in silence.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> I recall mine squeaking with the old 4-spoke wheel on and it doesn't squeak now. I think some squeaking may be high in the column at the wheel. Granted lubing lower in the column would be difficult if not impossible for a DIYer.


I am in non-money-spending mode right now, so I won't be getting the 3 spoke wheel. Nor will I be bringing it to a dealer to have it lubed. It will just have to squeak for a while.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Funny you mention that. The radio is broken. I don't get any reception. I can listen to CDs, but I am SOOOOO sick of all of my cds now. I just drive in silence.


There is no silence! I turn the radio off as often as not b/c I like the sound of the engine. 

Mine squeaks too. I sort of considered it one of the e36 M quirks. The clutch pedal is worse. I am going to have to change that busing.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

rwg said:


> There is no silence! I turn the radio off as often as not b/c I like the sound of the engine.
> 
> Mine squeaks too. I sort of considered it one of the e36 M quirks. The clutch pedal is worse. I am going to have to change that busing.


Yup, the engine is fun to listen to. Except when it is ticking :eeps:

My clutch doesn't squeak at all, which is nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

rwg said:


> There is no silence! I turn the radio off as often as not b/c I like the sound of the engine.
> 
> Mine squeaks too. I sort of considered it one of the e36 M quirks. The clutch pedal is worse. I am going to have to change that busing.


 Ah, yes. The infamous clutch pedal squeak. Both of our E36s have it BAD.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

TD said:


> Ah, yes. The infamous clutch pedal squeak. Both of our E36s have it BAD.


Well, it's theoretically easy to fix. A replacement bushing from UUC is something like $20. But the first step of the installation instructions is "remove lower dashboard section." I am not sure that I am interested in potentiallyu not getting it back together as well as it was just to fix a clutch squeak. A new rattle in the dash board would irritate me WAY more than the clutch squeak does.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

rwg said:


> Well, it's theoretically easy to fix. A replacement bushing from UUC is something like $20. But the first step of the installation instructions is "remove lower dashboard section." I am not sure that I am interested in potentiallyu not getting it back together as well as it was just to fix a clutch squeak. A new rattle in the dash board would irritate me WAY more than the clutch squeak does.


 Actually, MANY procedures require that to be removed. Mine has been off many times and it still doesn't squeak.

I own the $20 part and have for a couple of years. At one point, I took off the lower dash and assessed the situation. It was a no-go from there. The part that concerns me has to do with getting up to where the clutch spring attaches and being able to re-attach it. Very ugly.


----------

